# Switched to Charter, can't get wireless router to work properly



## The Harper (Nov 2, 2010)

I never had any issues with my wireless router when I was with Knology or Brighthouse. I just switched to Charter because I wanted faster internet, but my router will not function properly. Here's what's happening: only *one *computer at a time can be on the internet-- if more than one is on, one gets booted, and I get a message along the lines of "another pc on this network is using the same ip, ip conflict". Another problem is that one laptop cannot connect at all, even though it says its wireless connection is working perfectly. I have no idea what to do to resolve this. Charter tech support is a waste of time; they tell me I should buy one of THEIR wireless routers, but I've had mine for a few years now and it's always been fine. Plus, my past internet providers would help me with router questions even though I didn't have one of their routers-- their tech support people had experience and were nice. Charter is a big, inexperienced mean machine, I guess. And Cisco systems has outsourced tech support that is just as terrible as Charter techs. No one can HELP me do something that is probably reaaally simple, so simple that I should probably already know how to do it... :sad:

My wireless router is: Linksys WRT300N Broadband Router

I searched for another post similar to my own, and I found one, BUT I don't understand it at all, plus there is no clearly stated solution. I appreciate any help!

The other post:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f135/sharing-a-charter-internet-connection-466747.html[url]http://www.techsupportforum.com/f135/sharing-a-charter-internet-connection-466747.html[/URL]


----------



## The Harper (Nov 2, 2010)

Further information: 
One desktop is wired
2 laptops are wireless
One Vista OS, Two have XP OS


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

I have Charter and has been with them for a couple of years now. I really don't have any major issues so far.

Let's do a physical check first if the Modem's network cable is plugged in to the WAN or Internet Port of the router. The LAN Ports (4 of them) are for your computer or other network devices. If everything is plugged in correctly then please Power Cycle your Devices.

1. Save all your current work, close all open applications, then shut down your computer. Wait for a minute. 
2. First, turn your Router off and wait for a couple of minutes. 
3. Turn off your modem. 
4. Disconnect all the ethernet cables that are connected to the router and modem and the PC. 
5. Reconnect them and ensure that there are no loose connections in between them. 
6. Now, switch on your PC and let it boot. 
7. Switch on the modem first and after it gets initialized, switch on the router.

====================
If above suggestions didn't work do you have the LogIn to your Lynksis router? You will need this and check out the DHCP Range. Usually to get in to the router's Control Panel Page, you may click here http://192.168.1.1 and it shd open up your browser then you will supply the route'rs UserName and Password.

Please post an update.


----------



## The Harper (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm afraid that what you've suggested is the very first thing I ever tried. However, to be thorough, I did it again. Still no change. 

I also realize that I need to be clearer in my description of my problem. First, I have a wired desktop (XP), a wireless Vista Notebook, and an XP Notebook. The wired desktop connects to the internet with absolutely no issue. The problem rests with the PCs that rely on wireless.

I don't really know what to "mess" with when I go to http://192.168.1.1, and I reset the router when I was trying to figure out what was going on (like when one computer would "kick the other off" the internet when it accessed the router), thus getting rid of all of the security stuff I'd set up years ago and no longer remember how to do. 

I think that the DHCP range is 192.168.1.100 ~ 149. I looked at DHCP Server setting, and IP address range.

And a further question: How do I set up security on this router? I went to Wireless, then Wireless Security, then chose WEP for my security mode, then put in a passphrase, clicked "generate", and saved my changes. Then I tried to access the router from both notebook pcs, typing in my password each time. Both now say little or no connectivity. 

I'm so sorry for the novice questions. I've always been able to fix up my router messes with little difficulty in the past, with or without anyone's help. Now I'm just lost. Thanks for the help. I hope my description of my issue makes sense. So what should I try next? ^_^;;


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's check your router's settings, I have Lynksis router too, so it will be easier for me to guide you where to check all your router settings. Let's start off with the Basic Setup page, make sure that Automatic Config-DHCP is selected, scroll down and make sure that DHCP is enabled and that you have the DHCP range 192.168.1.100 ~ 149. In the Wireless Tab, pls. change your Wireless Network Name (SSID) to something diff. other than your router's name, make up a name maybe 'BlueLagoon'.:grin:

As far as Security is concerned, instead of WEP, pls. try WPA-Personal, WEP doesn't offer any security at all. Go to the Wireless Security Tab and locate WPA-Personal, then in WPA Shared Key type in your encryption key, make a note of course, save the settings.

From one of your wireless computer, connect to the new SSID(Wireless Network Name) it shd also ask for the encryption key, type it in and you shd be able to connect.

Hope it works, if not please let us know.


----------



## The Harper (Nov 2, 2010)

Still doesn't work. The Vista OS notebook gives me a connected icon, but it doesn't actually connect. The XP notebook has the same results, only it "knocks" my wired desktop off of the internet.

Also not a firewall issue.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

From one of your wireless computer pls. run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector
Here's a more detail guide => Double click on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner, just click on it. Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.


----------



## The Harper (Nov 2, 2010)

Alright, here we go


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You have an excellent signal, but let's change the Channel to either 1 or 11. I would also remove the Security for now and see if you are having any disconnection issue. If you are able to get a solid connection for at least a day or 2 then put the Security back.

If the above suggestion didn't work, I would update the router's firmware to the latest then RESET the router to the factory default then reconfigure everything.

Please post your progress update.


----------



## The Harper (Nov 2, 2010)

Didn't work... =( So I called Charter and REALLY grilled them (got mean and crotchety and demanded answers in a way I hate dealing with anyone), and it turns out that I absolutely can't have any router BUT theirs because they reset their modems often or some such thing that I don't really understand. 

My family decided to return to our former cable/internet/phone provider. And, in an act of extreme niceness, they are giving us a better deal than Charter for our return to them. The only down-side is that we won't get switched back to them for another 2 weeks, so we'll have no wireless connection until then. 

Thank you for all of your help. You've certainly shown me a thing or two about handling my router.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Very smart thing to do. Sorry about the 'Charter' issue. I'm glad that I have not have any difficulties dealing with them 'yet'.:grin: Wow, and what a great deal, that sounds awesome.


> My family decided to return to our former cable/internet/phone provider. And, in an act of extreme niceness, they are giving us a better deal than Charter for our return to them. The only down-side is that we won't get switched back to them for another 2 weeks, so we'll have no wireless connection until then.


This sounds really odd. I bought my own router, I have Lynksis and again never had any issues. Maybe depending on your location. I live in Los Angeles County. Oh well....


> it turns out that I absolutely can't have any router BUT theirs because they reset their modems often or some such thing that I don't really understand.


You're Welcome.


----------

